# لاهل الاسكندرية- لمن يريد فتح مشروع منظفات صغير



## asc.egy (8 يناير 2015)

باختصار

بفضل الله قدرت انى ادخل مجال المنظفات كاتصنيعها وتسويقها على العملاء 

وانا على استعداد انى ادخل معايا شركاء 

هو عليه المحل وانا عليا الباقى ( معدات وشراء خامات وعبوات وتصنيع وبيع وحسابات وادارة وتسويق ) نسبة الارباح تحدد بالاتفاق 

يفضل ان يكون المحل ملكه ولا مانع ان يكون ايجار ( ملحوظة : شرط ان يكون فى منطقة سكنية ولايهم ان تكون المنطقة بها اكثر من محل نفس النشاط لان بفضل الله اقدر انافس اى حد فى السعر والجودة ) - ويفضل من يمتلك سيارة اى نوع 

المجال ده مكسبه كويس بس بشروط كثيرة اهمها الخبرة والتخطيط الجيد

لمن يرغب ارجوا التواصل بالرد على الموضوع ثم نتواصل بتفاصيل اكثر


----------



## asc.egy (11 يناير 2015)

:60:


----------



## asc.egy (12 يناير 2015)

:19:


----------



## asc.egy (23 يناير 2015)

:28:


----------



## haithmhassan (11 فبراير 2015)

انا من اسكندرية ويارت نتعاون مع بعض حابعتلك رقم موبيلي في رساله


----------



## haithmhassan (11 فبراير 2015)

انا من اسكندرية ويارت نتعاون مع بعض ابعتلي رقمك في رساله خاصه لاني لسه معملتش 50 مشاركه


----------



## ديميثانيزر (11 فبراير 2015)

أود أن أتعاون معك.... أرجو التواصل


----------

